# Curtis plow problems



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a Curtis Sno Pro 3000, which I purchased 12/04. I plow 10 drives, maybe 35-40 times per season. 
One of the problems I am having is that the pins do not line up with the holes when trying to attach the unit. 
The other is when back dragging, at times, the wiring harness comes loose, or is pulled completely apart by the snow.
Has anyone else had these problems, and if so, what were the solutions short of rebuilding the entire unit???

Don


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Curtis Issues?*

Hi

I'm not aware of Curtis plows using pins?

I thought all of the Sno pro's have the Hitch and Run system?,

No pins, big clamps or are you referring to the safety engagement pins?

If its the safety pins I would check the bolts that your upper frame attaches to your lower "A" frame. There are some large pivot pins that the counter spring are attached to, you may want to investigate the condition , I have seen these loosen up or even break.

Good Luck
Jay


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

I think that is what the trouble is, the lower mounting on the plow portion is so worn that the safety pins miss their holes. I was just wondering if this was common on Curtis plows, because mine is less than 3 seasons old and is stored inside a barn when not in use.
Thanks for your reply,was wondering if there was another solution besides rebuilding the sub frame..
Don


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i know what you mean, if the curtis isnt on like a totaly flat surface then its kinda hard to line up the little spring pic things, sometimes you need two people one to push the pins in, and one to pull the handle twords the truck to help them line up.


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats exactly the problem I am having. Even with the plow on a flat concrete surface, it is extremely hard to get the pins engaged. I was just wondering if others had the same trouble.
They would surly loose their $5000 challenge about installation speed if they used my plow!!!
Thanks 
Don


----------



## J J Landscaping (Dec 10, 2004)

*J J Landscaping*

I have a 4 yr. old SnowPro 3000 - Hitch and Run - 9 ft. No problems at all. The plug must be in all the way. ( tap ) the plug in with a small hammer. The spring loaded pins i keep sprayed with brake away or liquid wrench. It will help alot. Like thegoldpro said it has to be on flat ground, but when you drop the plow try to get the leg at just the rite height. If the plow is a inch to high or low you WILL have to fight with it to get it on. Play with the height and try to get it just rite and it will go on in 2 min or less. I went thru it the first year. jimmy


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep
that's what i've learned too
It's real easy to take it off but leave it too high.
play with it enough to get the truck back to neutral and it will snap right on the next time.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah i had a hell of a time this year trying to mount the plow for the first time, i had it in my backyard on the grass, and the leg sunk a bit in the grass, and to top it off the dogs dug a big ass trench in front of the plow like the whole length of the plow, lol and it took me like 30 minuts to get the freaking thing on.

but after that i lubed the piss outa the pins, and everything that mowed, and it goes on like butter now, it doesn't just click in when i pull upto it, but if i get it nice and close, i just pull back on the bar and it clicks right in.


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. 
I store the plow on a flat concrete floor. and adjust the height with the foot, but only one side will engage. The other side I have to use my back and push the lever back while pushing down on the pin with a screw driver. It will miss the hole by 1/8" unless I push it down to make it line up.
I also keep the pins and springs clean and well lubed.
This plow has been used only 2 1/2 seasons, and I was just wondering if anyone else had the same trouble.
Thanks again
Don


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Easy;360117 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I store the plow on a flat concrete floor. and adjust the height with the foot, but only one side will engage. The other side I have to use my back and push the lever back while pushing down on the pin with a screw driver. It will miss the hole by 1/8" unless I push it down to make it line up.
> I also keep the pins and springs clean and well lubed.
> This plow has been used only 2 1/2 seasons, and I was just wondering if anyone else had the same trouble.
> ...


yeah been there done that, its weird sometimes it will go on easy as hell. sometimes it takes alittle work to get it on, it usually takes time when i dont notice a storm is coming and it starts to snow, lol i go out and try and mount it at like midnight in the freezing cold, and my hands feel like they are going to fall off, thats usualy when it gives me the worst problems, lol


----------



## J J Landscaping (Dec 10, 2004)

*J J Landscaping*

Where suposed to work easyer and get smarter as we get older, BUT 20 years of this stuff and i still have those bad days or nites. I set-up the trucks in november for winter and keep the plows on now. I have 2 trucks i use in the winter. And this one is for thegoldpro - i donot know where you are in conn, but maybe if we put are plows away it will snow more than 1" and we can get to use them this winter. Jimmy


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

J J Landscaping;360373 said:


> Where suposed to work easyer and get smarter as we get older, BUT 20 years of this stuff and i still have those bad days or nites. I set-up the trucks in november for winter and keep the plows on now. I have 2 trucks i use in the winter. And this one is for thegoldpro - i donot know where you are in conn, but maybe if we put are plows away it will snow more than 1" and we can get to use them this winter. Jimmy


haha maybe, i got so sick of puitting mine on, taking it off, putting it on, talking it off, with hopes of some snow, that i just leave it on now lol

it sux because if it was upto me i wouldent mount the damn thing for anything less then 2 inches, but i have a couple commercials that want to be scraped when we get anything over a half inch really, so everytime i see a little hint of snow i have to mount it just incase.


----------

